# B2 VISa from INDIA



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

This is my first thread in this forum....
I m from INDIA & I want to meet my GF in US...so wats the process for that...
tha catch is that I dont want to inform her(surprise for her)...can i apply for B2visa in such a case as i dont have any sponsor..??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first thread in this forum....
> I m from INDIA & I want to meet my GF in US...so wats the process for that...
> tha catch is that I dont want to inform her(surprise for her)...can i apply for B2visa in such a case as i dont have any sponsor..??


I do not understand your question regarding a sponsor. This is the link to the B2 information on the US Embassy site. Looks pretty cut and dry to me.
Business and Tourism B1/B2 - U.S. Embassy of the United States New Delhi, India


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first thread in this forum....
> I m from INDIA & I want to meet my GF in US...so wats the process for that...
> tha catch is that I dont want to inform her(surprise for her)...can i apply for B2visa in such a case as i dont have any sponsor..??


The main catch is that many B2 visas are denied. 

And a GF in the US makes denial even more likely.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The main catch is that many B2 visas are denied.
> 
> And a GF in the US makes denial even more likely.


----------

